# if you could meet one famous person (dead or alive) who would it be and why?



## Ryan

Please Indulge

Thank you


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jesus of Nazareth. I'd like to take a tape recorder so I could walk up to people like Bishop Spong and say, Yeah, he really said that.


----------



## Ryan

Ok well I'll start, mine would be jenna jameson. Mainly for her raw talent and ambition. She is an actress who has been through an awful lot but still overcome each obstacle in her life and came out better and stronger for it.


----------



## Ryan

Sorry Manxfeeder but no fictional characters please.

Thank you


----------



## aleazk

Einstein, Ligeti, Huxley (Aldous), and many more.


----------



## jani

Bill Gates or Gene Simmons, i have a huge admiration for both so after my assl*cking speach for them i would ask some pointers to life etc...


----------



## Ryan

What would you ask them?


----------



## Ryan

I'd ask Bill not to scream when I pull the duct tape off his mouth. And I'd ask Gene why so serious


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> What would you ask them?


I am still thinking of it.


----------



## Ryan

Please take your time, it's an important question.


----------



## Ryan

But please remember I am an old man, I know I probably won't be around to see Avatar 2 but I'd like to at least hear your answer.

Thank you


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> But please remember I am an old man, I know I probably won't be around to see Avatar 2 but I'd like to at least hear your answer.
> 
> Thank you


My brain isn't fully operational at 4am after 4/4,3 hour sleep, sorry.


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> Sorry Manxfeeder but no fictional characters please.
> 
> Thank you


Oh no you didn't! :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

I don't ever really want to meet a famous person.


----------



## Ryan

Crudblud said:


> I don't ever really want to meet a famous person.


Waam waaam waaaam


----------



## Ryan

Only joking Crudblud, I understand completely. However not all famous people are vile, some are humble like Paul Newman or Wesley Snipes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Have to say I prefer to avoid famous people too. The paparazzi and all that stuff and Paris Hilton jokes...........


----------



## Sid James

Who would it be? Gandhi.

Why? Cos I think he's a pivotal figure in 20th century history, in terms of non-violent resistance becoming something that would inspire many others (Martin Luther King, Aung San Suu Kyu, even Mandela to some degree). & other than that, he has been inspirational to me as well, made impact on my own life (mundane by comparison to these people as it is).


----------



## aleazk

Ryan said:


> What would you ask them?


With Einstein, I would like to talk about metaphysics, ontology. With Huxley, about society, politics, science. With Ligeti, about his music, his musical ideas.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

aleazk said:


> With Einstein, I would like to talk about metaphysics, ontology. With Huxley, about society, politics, science. With Ligeti, about his music, his musical ideas.


How do you think the three of them would get along?


----------



## aleazk

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How do you think the three of them would get along?


Very well. The three loved music, literature, philosophy, and science.


----------



## clavichorder

It changes on a daily basis. Right now I'd love to meet with the Bach family.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Emperor Claudius (10BC - AD54) - a remarkable man who turned being treated like **** for 50 years to his advantage and thus managing not just to stay alive when most of his ill-starred family fell like ninepins but also defying the odds and becoming one of Rome's better emperors.


----------



## cwarchc

Lhamo Thondup


----------



## ptr

You Guy's are all so serious! ... I'm thinking more like Ryan, but historically, I would love to meet the Virgin Mary two weeks prior to the Immaculate Insemination and I would not bring any contraception cuz the Catholic church forbids me... Reason? ... I'd be the grandest Daddy of all... :devil:

/ptr


----------



## jani

Ryan said:


> Waam waaam waaaam


Ryan, that comment was great:lol:, i would have thought that you are a lot younger than your profile pic shows.


----------



## jani

Sid James said:


> Who would it be? Gandhi.
> 
> Why? Cos I think he's a pivotal figure in 20th century history, in terms of non-violent resistance becoming something that would inspire many others (Martin Luther King, Aung San Suu Kyu, even Mandela to some degree). & other than that, he has been inspirational to me as well, made impact on my own life (mundane by comparison to these people as it is).


I have to raise a hat for Gandhi's self-discipline and willpower.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ryan said:


> Sorry Manxfeeder but no fictional characters please.
> 
> Thank you


Sometimes I wonder if_ I'm_ a fictional character.


----------



## ptr

Manxfeeder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if_ I'm_ a fictional character.


Aren't we all fictional characters of our own narrative?

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder

ptr said:


> Aren't we all fictional characters of our own narrative?
> 
> /ptr


Exactly! I'm in a period of reassessment right now; am I really who I think I am?


----------



## ptr

Manxfeeder said:


> Exactly! I'm in a period of reassessment right now; am I really who I think I am?


It is not for me to say, but are we ever?

/ptr


----------



## Ryan

jani said:


> I have to raise a hat for Gandhi's self-discipline and willpower.


When I was a young man people would say I was immature and childish for my age, but now I have an old exterior they find it refreshing.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Manxfeeder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if_ I'm_ a fictional character.


Sometimes I wonder if you _all_ aren't fictional characters.


----------



## jani

Add Arnold Scwarchenger to my list, yeah i am serious.
IT's because of his philosophy, He encourages others, his story life story is very inspiring also he is kinda goofy.
He is a human being with a great will power and great personality.

Also my questions are here.
(question would be for Gene and Arnold)
How did you develop your total confindence?
My question for Bill would be, " were did you recieve/how did you develop your outrageous work ethics?"


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Professor Tolkien. He is not only my favorite writer, but I also think we have a lot in common in our views on life, so I feel a sort of spiritual kinship with him. And I would ask him about his linguistic studies, his opinions on history and mythology and a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## Sid James

jani said:


> I have to raise a hat for Gandhi's self-discipline and willpower.


Yes, what I like is how he was thrown in prison time and time again - yet never got to the stage of hating those who imprisoned him. He wasn't a saint (and the Hollywood film starring Ben Kingsley is great, but there's a lot more to the Mahatma than that!) but he comes across as a prophet for the modern world.



ptr said:


> Aren't we all fictional characters of our own narrative?
> 
> /ptr


Which makes me think, that balding Elizabethan guy with a goatee beard who wrote "all the world's a stage" could be someones answer to this thread!


----------



## Weston

I'd never be able to pick just one. I have many heros I look up to. Carl Sagan for spiritual inspiration. Ian Anderson because I'm huge fan. Christopher Hitchens for pointers on not abiding foolishness. Henry David Thoreau for advice on not giving in to other's expectations.

I don't think I'd want to meet Beethoven. It's likely to be a disappointment.

I've met quite a few semi-famous writers. They are like anyone else -- some a joy, others a pain. Almost always interesting though.


----------



## Mordred

Denise Richards


----------



## jani

Sid James said:


> *Yes, what I like is how he was thrown in prison time and time again - yet never got to the stage of hating those who imprisoned him. He wasn't a saint (and the Hollywood film starring Ben Kingsley is great, but there's a lot more to the Mahatma than that!) but he comes across as a prophet for the modern world.
> 
> *


*

Yea, i know that he was racist and that he wrote loads of racist articles about black people and how people should not compare them to educated Indians.*


----------



## Ryan

Mordred said:


> Denise Richards


Yes, I respect this.


----------



## Sid James

jani said:


> Yea, i know that he was racist and that he wrote loads of racist articles about black people and how people should not compare them to educated Indians.


I wasn't thinking about that, more about things about Gandhi that had tangible results, that looking back where maybe mistakes he made. Especially in terms of his idealism, of wanting a united India, with Muslims and Hindus living together in the one country. The Muslim minority didn't initially want partition which occured and cost so many lives (civil war, massacres, etc.) but that's what happened, partly because Gandhi insisted on a unitary nation state & by the time independence became a reality, they did not prepare for the practical implications of it.

On the whole however I see his legacy as positive, especially in terms of Satyagraha (Truth Force, the theory underpinning the practice of non-violent resistance). It also influenced black leaders (eg. Martin Luther King & Mandela) so I think whatever Gandhi's views on ethnicity (or caste, which is another controversial area), leaders after him where able to take from his theories and actions positive things & build on them, use them appropriate to their own times & contexts.


----------



## samurai

As Sid so aptly notes, despite being imprisoned and harassed so many times, Gandhi never bore any hatred or grudges towards his captors/oppressors. I think another man of whom this may safely be said is Nelson Mandela. Also, as Sid points out, both he and Dr. King were profoundly influenced and inspired by Gandhi.


----------



## deggial

Klavierspieler said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you _all_ aren't fictional characters.


you mean you're not a typing cat who lives in Antarctica?! I certainly enjoy walks on roofs


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Now there is a choice come back as a Kardashian, or a cat living in Antarctica mmmmmm tough decision here!


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I don't ever really want to meet a famous person.


I think that's almost my response too. They're just another overachieving human, like me...

On the other hand, I might like to meet Brian Eno, not so I can ask him questions, but just so I can watch him work and listen to him talk about his music.


----------



## cwarchc

My grandad, I never had the chance to meet him
He was dispatched in Poland in the early 40's


----------



## Flamme

Jesus, Judas, Moses, Jacobus Burgundus Molensis, Count Cagliostro, Aleister Crowley


----------



## Ryan

Flamme said:


> Jesus, Judas, Moses, Jacobus Burgundus Molensis, Count Cagliostro, Aleister Crowley


Flamme as previously stated, No fictional characters. I'm terribly sorry for the misconception.


----------



## Flamme

I think most of these except maybe first three or two existed...???!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Jesus and Alister Crowley? That's very curious.


----------



## Flamme

Why? They were both great magicians...In a Way...


----------



## vincentfernandes

Patrick Doyle, to tell him how I love his music and to ask him loads of questions about film scoring.


----------

